# adding Nav to a 2014 mylink



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Start here Installation Parts for Car Stereo Installers - Harnesses, Dash Kits, Bluetooth, Tools, Do it Yourself Stuff


----------



## fj5gtx (Sep 1, 2014)

Not much info, $823 price tag. It doesn't show what i get if I buy that. Factory price on sticker would have been $500... sounds like I should ask my dealer.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

fj5gtx said:


> Not much info, $823 price tag. It doesn't show what i get if I buy that. Factory price on sticker would have been $500... sounds like I should ask my dealer.


I would check with your dealer see what they can do for you.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Get a hold of member GTPprix. He works for an outfit that adds Nav just like you're talking about. I've talked to him at length about the process.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

2013Cruze said:


> I would check with your dealer see what they can do for you.


^ This. It's either that or going with a 3rd party solution. It would be cheaper, but I suspect it will be "clunky" in some way.


----------



## Occams_Razor (Dec 9, 2016)

If you have the factory MyLink, (with touch screen), and the back up camera already it is a relatively simple process to upgrade.

You will need a MyLink Nav "silver box" (RPO Code UHQ), from a like year Cruze, (be careful if you buy from a salvage yard or eBay. "Fits Cruze" does not mean that it will work correctly in a Cruze. Ask me how I know and why I have a Terrain NAV paperweight...:$#angry, and preferably with the same RPO options, (at least), as your car. 

To make the "silver box" work in your car you can either have it reprogrammed to unlock it or, (if you are electronically handy), do it yourself. 

You will also need the NAV control panel, (unless you send it off to White Media to have it reprogrammed). These can be obtained relatively cheaply brand new OEM on eBay.

You will need a GPS Antenna with a FAKRA connector. You can splurge and replace your factory roof top antenna or do what I did and buy a "Horse Pill" antenna and install it under the dash top cubby. When you take the cubby out you will find a recess right under it where the antenna will fit perfectly and lets you run the cable straight down to the "silver box".

The installation is pretty much plug and play IF YOU ALREADY HAVE THE MYLINK TOUCH SCREEN. There is an entire thread dealing with the work people have put in to retrofit a MyLink to a Non-MyLink car. There is definitely more work involved if you do not have MyLink already as the wiring is different.

And... If you want a plug and play solution without all the running around and procuring of parts yourself...


----------



## brianboyer82 (Apr 6, 2018)

I am pretty good with electronics. the problem I am having is I had the dealer unlock the radio but the buttons on the radios nav panel will not work the only buttons that work are the buttons for the radio.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

brianboyer82 said:


> I am pretty good with electronics. the problem I am having is I had the dealer unlock the radio but the buttons on the radios nav panel will not work the only buttons that work are the buttons for the radio.


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Read these: 

[h=1]Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes[/h]
[h=1]How I did the MyLink Wire Harness[/h]
Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Granted, it's been a year since a few of these posts were made but I somehow missed it until today.....


Occams_Razor said:


> Ask me how I know and why I have a Terrain NAV paperweight...:$#angry:


Yeah, he learned the hard way why I said to use one from a Cruze 



Occams_Razor said:


> You can splurge and replace your factory roof top antenna.


Per GM diagrams, you do not need to replace the antenna. Instead use a splitter and cables @ the onstar box.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

brianboyer82 said:


> I am pretty good with electronics. the problem I am having is I had the dealer unlock the radio but the buttons on the radios nav panel will not work the only buttons that work are the buttons for the radio.



Somehow I forgot to post this one:

[h=1]How To Disassemble Radio To Program VIN[/h]


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

I put a 2015 Equinox nav into my 2014 Cruze. Had to pay a pretty penny to White Audio to reprogram it to my car, but to me it was worth it. Even has the 2015 back-up lines for the camera. 
I have another nav from a 2013 Regal and Mr White told me he could use that one in my Cruze, too.....but it wouldnt have the text function b/c it wasnt offered that year. 

I bought a simple GPS antenna on Ebay for the nav and have it mounted up under the dash. Find one with the blue connector.


----------

